# Found a hitch hiker?



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, haven't added anything to the tank since the coral in december, and i was watching my fish today and found this guy on the glass... Kinda blurry but it's an Iphone pic.... i like him hope he gets big  (also would be nice to know exaclty what he is...some kind of starfish i know but....)


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

astrea starfish


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> astrea starfish


Asterina starfish


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Asterina starfish


I think it's an asterina starfish :-D

PEWPEW!


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

NO I think its an assterina starfish :O


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Pointy said:


> i like him hope he gets big


Very big and will eat all your GSP.


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

Will he really? Or are you kidding can't tell lol also am I correct in saying his lost "legs" will grow back? 

Ryan


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Kidding my friend! Completely harmless, but not very big.


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

TankCla said:


> Kidding my friend! Completely harmless, but not very big.


Lol just looked it all up cuz I believed you actually I have a serious question do they all look like they are missing "legs"? The reason I ask is more of the pictures I see have legs missing than not


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, they are kinda mutants that way. The legs get more pronounced as they get bigger. The biggest they'll get is the size of a dime. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TWOLITREmedia (Dec 24, 2012)

Keep an eye on these guys, they can get out of hand at times if not controlled. The reason they drop their legs is because they grow their entire organism just from a leg. Essentially meaning every time they drop a leg, they actually just split into another star. You will see the larger looking legs are the ones to split off first as they are almost prepping the leg to become another star before dropping it. As mentioned these do not get very big, and in large large populations can eat the "bio film" off certain corals which can be harmful. 

Cool little creatures, just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I would just remove them imo, they can populate fast and become a pain in the future if your removing a ton of them. Some eat Coraline also, and have had accounts of attacking weak corals. But thats not always the outcome. All up to you.


----------

